# World's best skylines



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 40: Buenos Aires, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffc5000/1797162968/

Be continued...


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

I haven't seen the world's "best" skyline yet...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 39: Doha, Qatar*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/james_dylan/2444350218/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 38: Philadelphia, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/afeeser/222014014/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 37: Paris - La Defence, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/taylormiles/1047043772/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 35: Mexico City, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/holgalicious/10738090/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 36: Wuhan, China*







http://www.flickr.com/photos/toddity/192699938/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 34: Dallas, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/airnos/110320424/

continued...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice thread! :cheers:


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

It is a nice and interesting thread, but there's no need to post each city and picture seperately. The entire list should be in one or two posts.


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

Some pictures are very outdated, e.g. Philadelphia (no Comcast Center).


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Kuwait City is better than previously thought.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 33: Las Vegas, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemoncat1/2438690019/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 32: Mumbai, India*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotowala/176158983/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 31: Tianjin. China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phonono/431342385/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 29: San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kostaspagiamtzis/804811074/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 30: Macau, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/452414661/


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Come to think of it. These rankings seem WEIRD! :nuts:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Melbourne finally made it on here.


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

who made this lists? Stevie Wonder? you have an Indian city above Seattle and Boston?


lol


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

mike7743 said:


> who made this lists? Stevie Wonder? you have an Indian city above Seattle and Boston?
> 
> 
> lol


seattle should be top 20


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 22: Nanjing, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/camiloaa/2646014991/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 21: Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2146163201/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 20: Panama city, Panama*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/1459630204/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 19: Beijing, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/llama/43192136/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 18: Miami, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesingers/214298122/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 17: Osaka, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew1982/2140354485/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 16: Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2253603084/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 15: Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/392427040/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 14: Manila, Phillippines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lehboy/369887926/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 13: Shenzhen, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chengxin/452360447/


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Diogo-Brasilia said:


> Brisbane and Seattle have incredible skylines!
> But i didnt understand why
> Mexico
> Mumbai
> ...


Don't underestimate Pusan easily if you don't know much about Busan(Pusan)
Busan has lots of buildings over 150m right now.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Incredible Pano


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *No 18: Miami, U.S.A.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this picture was from 2006, today's skyline is way much taller and larger than this picture.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Sydney, Seattle, and Melbourne should be in the top 20.

****, they should be in the top ten.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 12: Seoul, S. Korea*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heavylift/2466207640/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*No 11: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2217545734/


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

> Don't underestimate Pusan easily if you don't know much about Busan(Pusan)
> Busan has lots of buildings over 150m right now.


boring design...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Joshua888 said:


> ^^@J_Al_es & Taller, Better
> 
> I was asking where is Frankfurt in this ranking. I know Frankfurt is in Germany.:nuts:


I know Joshua. It was a joke. My answer was an invitation for you to post
pictures of Frankfurt yourself.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

dubai can't be no 3, seriously
my opinion still:
1 newyork
2 hongkong
3chicago shanghai


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*and the No1 is:*
*Hong Kong, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikemcd/2141076928/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As i said in the start of this thread the cities list is here: 
homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines last update was December of 2007.
That site has more than 400 cities, Frankfurt is in No 57


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

i agree

hong kong no. 1


----------



## chopsky (Oct 20, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> dubai can't be no 3, seriously
> my opinion still:
> 1 newyork
> 2 hongkong
> 3chicago shanghai


I agree entirely.


----------



## espada89 (Jul 26, 2008)

once again,,,this ranking is not about how modern,clean,nice,or beautiful it is.they solved the total point by height of buildings atleast more than 90meter!
90m is the standard and so it is the zero!so if the building is 100m tall then its point is 10(100-90).
get what i mean?so city like dubai earns alot of points.bcz their each single scrapers are so tall to gain a big point alone.in other hand,like europe city must hav low points here.bcz many of their buildings are less than 90m.
some people is saying seatle must be better than buenos(only for example)
ya maybe ur ryt but its only in term of how nice to look at the skyline is. in this case,maybe buenos has more buildings to earn points.thats it.it never meant seatle is worse than buenos.they r considering almost all of the building taller than 90m in entire of city.not only one particular skyline.
so just understand it.


----------



## espada89 (Jul 26, 2008)

by the way,wat the hell is that pic of tokyo??
there is no skyline at all.
and also bangkok.with this pic,no1 wil believe that tokyo is #4 even considering what i said while ago.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

What are the rules? 
This list is an attempt to rank the impressiveness of city skylines. The score of a city is equal to the sum of all building heights (structural height, in m) after substraction of the minimum of 90m/295ft for each building. Freestanding towers (i.e. thin structures with no floors over most of their height) count for half their height.

source:http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html#explain
____________________________


BS hno:


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

My Top10 is:
10. Londres
09.Kuala Lumpur
08.Shenzhen
07.Buenos Aires
06.Sydney
05.Chicago
04.Moscu
03.Shanghai
02.New York
01.Hong Kong


and I am from El Salvador!!!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> dubai can't be no 3, seriously
> my opinion still:
> 1 newyork
> 2 hongkong
> 3chicago shanghai


*Before I submit my opinion, may I say that yours is duly noted and respected. That said, NYC's skyline stopped being #1 upon the emergence of Hong Kong's several years ago. However, it (NYC) retained the #2 spot until "9/11" when it lost it's signature twin towers, at which point Chicago surged (from 3rd.) ahead into the #2 spot. **Upon completion of the world's tallest building, Dubai (now at #4) will replace NYC at #3. Within 5 years, Dubai will surge two notches into the #1 spot, thereby replacing long-reigning Hong Kong...*



*Top 5 today:*
*Hong Kong*
*Chicago*
*New York City*
*Dubai*
*Shanghai*
*In 5 years:*
*Dubai*
*Hong Kong*
*Chicago*
*Shanghai**
*New York City**
**These two cities could switch places if the "Freedom Tower" is erected at ground zero (site of the lost twin towers).*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

SkyCA said:


> My Top10 is:
> 10. Londres
> 09.Kuala Lumpur
> 08.Shenzhen
> ...


*I could tell... *


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *and the No1 is:*
> *Hong Kong, China*
> 
> 
> ...


Do you make a post for every single city?


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *No49: Abu Dhabi, UAE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell did this get put up here? and aren't there already like 20 of these threads?


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

There definately needs to be some more updated photos of some of these cities. Like Miami, Shanghai, Beijing and Chicago. Good thread!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Dubai my number 1!!!


----------



## Diogo-Brasilia (Jun 1, 2008)

skyscrapercity said:


> Don't underestimate Pusan easily if you don't know much about Busan(Pusan)
> Busan has lots of buildings over 150m right now.


That is true, those are amazing pics, but the first pic didnt help.


A few supertalls are missing, but here are the two major cities in Brazil

*Rio de Janeiro*










http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4796/skyline2hg5.png

ginasant @ flickr




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/almartins/464460550/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lichud2/2481177919/sizes/l/


*Sao Paulo*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabschuler/2364560387/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sp_ilustrada/1100386945/









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2263/2147706126_13c3b7c94b_b.jpg


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Chicago is No.1, others are far behind...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

dubai may dominate 200m+, but 90m+ can't beat other top cities.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

A mix of density and height would be more fair...plenty of cities have hundreds of buildings below 90 metres.

Brisbane, Philadelphia, London, Montreal, Seattle, Calgary, Frankfurt, Paris, Boston and Taipei placed lower than Las Vegas and Mumbai? :bash:


----------



## Kamyu02 (Mar 23, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> As i said in the start of this thread the cities list is here:
> homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines last update was December of 2007.
> That site has more than 400 cities, Frankfurt is in No 57


Well, that site takes in consideration the total ''eight'' of a city considering buildings over 90m. So, if Seattle or Frankfurt have great Skylines but they are not very dense... in those standars it's normal they appear in a low position.

But, is Mexico City Skyline better than Seattle or Frankfurt Skylines? i dont think so, it has more density only. That's why this ranking is so ''strange''... altough some photos are really good and it puts on screen some really good and not so famous Skylines like the Chonngling one or whatever is that city name.


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

PanaManiac said:


> *Before I submit my opinion, may I say that yours is duly noted and respected. That said, NYC's skyline stopped being #1 upon the emergence of Hong Kong's several years ago. However, it (NYC) retained the #2 spot until "9/11" when it lost it's signature twin towers, at which point Chicago surged (from 3rd.) ahead into the #2 spot. **Upon completion of the world's tallest building, Dubai (now at #4) will replace NYC at #3. Within 5 years, Dubai will surge two notches into the #1 spot, thereby replacing long-reigning Hong Kong...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chicago shouldnt be ahead of new york in 5 years heck maybe not even today. Check the Tallest under construction, approved, and proposed section of both theses websites for nyc and chicago. One more thing what do you mean by if, it is already being constructed http://www.wtc.com/










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_New_York_City


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tallest_Buildings_in_Chicago


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Dubai


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Shanghai


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Hong_Kong


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

'Best' is subjective, so there really isn't any right order. If the thread had asked for tallest or based on some other quantifiable measurement then, perhaps, you might have a case.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

TRMD said:


> Sydney, Seattle, and Melbourne should be in the top 20.
> 
> ****, they should be in the top ten.


Well, Vancouver and Montreal didn't even make the top 50 on this person's list. Keep in mind, it's just someone's opinion. This isn't some track race where you place according to who crosses the finishing line first.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

PanaManiac said:


> **These two cities could switch places if the "Freedom Tower" is erected at ground zero (site of the lost twin towers).*





NYCboy1212 said:


> chicago shouldnt be ahead of new york in 5 years heck maybe not even today. Check the Tallest under construction, approved, and proposed section of both theses websites for nyc and chicago. *One more thing what do you mean by if, it is already being constructed?*


*Nice research, but I'll stand by my opinion, thank you very much. Regarding what I meant, you misrepresented what I said as shown above.*


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

i didnt misinterpret what you said i just said that chicago shouldnt be on top of ny and i said what do you mean by if because they already started construction along time ago so i was surprised you didnt know oh and im sorry for judging ur opinion i wasnt paying attention also what r u judging those cities on


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

isaidso said:


> 'Best' is subjective, so there really isn't any right order. If the thread had asked for tallest or based on some other quantifiable measurement then, perhaps, you might have a case.


 NYC is not just for those two. NYC is a beautiful skyline. I have this book that has pictures of the skyline to prove how great it is


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

NYCboy1212 said:


> i didnt misinterpret what you said i just said that chicago shouldnt be on top of ny and i said what do you mean by if because they already started construction along time ago so i was surprised you didnt know oh and im sorry for judging ur opinion i wasnt paying attention also *what r u judging those cities on*


*I'm judging them on the overall visual impact of their skylines and, to a lesser degree, modern architecture. 

Next question...*


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

PanaManiac said:


> *Top 5 today:*
> *Hong Kong*
> *Chicago*
> *New York City*
> ...


i agree.. that top is perfect


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

NYCboy1212 said:


> NYC is not just for those two. NYC is a beautiful skyline. I have this book that has pictures of the skyline to prove how great it is


I've been to New York City many times. You'll get no argument from me that it's fabulous, but people still have the right to like what they like. If someone thinks Los Angeles is better, then they think Los Angeles is better. It's pointless to tell someone that they don't like what they like.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

NYCboy1212 said:


> NYC is not just for those two. NYC is a beautiful skyline. I have this book that has pictures of the skyline to prove how great it is


From my opinion, dont need to watch NYC pic to see the beauty... People knew NYC and that's why it selected for No 2 in world's skylines site


----------



## Faela (Mar 23, 2008)

New York is the best skyline, ever!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Just a question.. who the heck is " homepages.ipact.nl"? The answer is Egbert Gramsbergen ( an ICT researcher) and Paul Kazmierczak ( a second year student at the University of Illinois) who have a blog site. No offence, but this doesn't strike me as a particularly well researched study.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Me either. It's rather bizarre, so I'm just looking at them as a collection of photos some dude liked.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

That Philly shot is outdated. From flickr.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

if mexico city had one cluster of skyscrapers it could have been bigger tha los angeles but less tall


----------



## Levelup (Aug 16, 2006)

Only one city from Europe? Gimme a break hno:


----------



## dlouval (Mar 28, 2008)

its always highly arbitrary


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Levelup said:


> Only one city from Europe? Gimme a break hno:


*I don't know which is the "one city" you're referring to, but with the possible exception of Frankfurt, Europe is not known for spectacular skylines; that distinction is reserved for Asia, and to a lesser degree, Australia and the Americas.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ and Paris too


----------



## Fakroef (Mar 9, 2007)

ina555 said:


> ^^he intended to do that:lol:
> 
> nice HK pics are just hurting him
> 
> ...


there's more buildings with +200 m in NY than HK... you should do some research first!

but yes, the photo that guaporense choosed for HK is unfair hehehe, you can't see the fantastic skyline that this city trully has!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

philadweller said:


> I think NYC is the best because of all of the decades of skyscrapers that layer the skyline. In the end the whole is more important than parts. Hong Kong is fantastic and enormous but how was it in 1930? A great skyline takes a century to mature. I am not saying this because I am US resident. If was a Chinese native I would still feel this way. Chicago too is up there in the top 5.


That's your opinion - but I don't agree with it.

It doesn't matter how Hong Kong was in 1930 - I think NYC's art deco (and Chicago's) is fantastic ... but when we're talking about the visual impact of the skyline, as opposed to looking at each individual building, it doesn't come into consideration.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> I think this one says it all:
> Awesome HK skyline detailed pic taken from the Peak, source: Wikipedia


This one may lack the detail of the above photo, but I think this one says it mirrored 

Here's one by *香港至NET超人* from dchome :


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

^^

Breathtaking!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Superb panorama :cheers:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reschundzartzugleich/4467631234/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reschundzartzugleich/4466856969/


----------



## zhock2001 (Nov 5, 2006)

i don't care if this would land on the hundredth or thousandth spot, but i' gonna share them anyway!


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by sol sonab from flickr
> 
> Metro Manila as seen from laguna de bay (lake)


----------



## zhock2001 (Nov 5, 2006)

another one from manila...



[dx] said:


> by Antipoloco


----------



## zhock2001 (Nov 5, 2006)

ok... last one for manila...



habagatcentral1 said:


> From Binangonan-Angono hills, Metro Manila's Skyline and Laguna de Bay


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

New York City









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coldmountain/214954242/sizes/l/


Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinisaac/414686394/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4471366183_b1edc0f0d1_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denmar/4468796390/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*HONG KONG*

Hong Kong skyline by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


Hong Kong skyline from the peak by photodrum, on Flickr


Hong Kong Skyline From Kowloon! by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Dux (Feb 22, 2008)

New York is New York


----------



## congdong3 (Sep 5, 2015)

that good idiea


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Mr. Dux said:


> New York is New York


Absolutely nothing beats NYC.

No unnnecessary LED lighting like Hong Kong

No unnecessary LEGO LAND like Dubai!

NYC is historic, modern, diverse (tons of hanging bridges) like no other skyline city. NONE!

Its one of a kind. despite loosing twin towers.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Parisian Girl said:


> I agree, right now nothing beats Hong Kong! Amazingly, China has several cities in the running for world's best skylines! Shanghai [one of my personal favourites], truly awesome, is right up there also IMO!


NYC skyline blows Hong Kong out of competition easily! Look closely. NYC has just superior skyline.


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

My favorite skyline, a perfect combination between nature and man made

Los Angeles, California, USA, from Kennet Hahn State Park by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo: ( April 2017 )*

P4046747-Pano by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


20170307_SkyDeck_Sunset_42mmPanorama by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Shame on Oscar Wilde ("imitation is the sincerest form of flattery”).

Dubai twins (from Wiki).


----------

